# Common Acronyms and Abbreviations



## Northerner

Here is an alphabetical list of acronyms and abbreviations you may come across on the forum:

*Health-related*

A1c - Shortened version of HbA1c the blood test that checks average BG over previous 6-12 weeks
ADA - American Diabetic Association

Basal - 'Background', long acting insulin (eg Lantus or Levemir)
BDA - British Diabetic Association (aka Diabetes UK)
BERTIE - Bournemouth Intensive Type 1 Education (see DAFNE)
BG, BM - Blood glucose measurements
BI - Basal Insulin
Bolus - Rapid acting insulin for meals/snacks
BS --> Blood Sugar

C:I or CIR - Carbohydrate to Insulin Ratio
CGM/CGMS - Continuous Glucose Monitor(ing System)
CHO - Carbs/Carbohydrate
CHD - Coronary heart Disease
CHOL Cholesterol
CP - Carbohydrate 'portion' typically a unit of 10g CHO
CVD - Cardio vascular disease
CWD - Children with Diabetes http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

D - sometimes used for Diabetes
DAFNE - Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating
DESMOND - Diabetes Education Self Management Of Newly Diagnosed
D/E --> Diet and Exercise
DIA - Duration of Insulin Action
DKA - Diabetic keto Acidosis (Type 1s)
DM - Diabetes Mellitus ( the official name)
DN - Diabetes Nurse
DP - Dawn Phenomenon
DSN --> Diabetes Specialist Nurse
DUK = Diabetes UK, national diabetes charity formerly British Diabetic Association
Dx --> Diagnosed

FA - Fast Acting (Insulin)
FBG - Fasting blood glucose
FHTF - 'Feet Hit The Floor'. Like DP, but only begins when you get out of bed

GI - Glycaemic index 'low GI' food is absorbed more slowly
GL - Glycaemic load

HCP - Health Care Professionals
HDL - High Density Lipid/Lipoprotein ( "good" chols)
HONK - Hyper Osmolar Non Ketotic acidosis ( Type 2s )
HHNS - official scientific term for above ( very complicated term !)

IDDM - Insulin Dependent Diabetes Mellitus
IOB - Insulin On Board
IR - Insulin Resistance
ISF - Insulin Sensitivity Factor

JDRF - Juvenile Diabetes Research Fund

LA - Long acting (insulin)
LADA - Latent Autoimmune Diabetes of Adults. Sometimes called T1.5
LDL - Low Density Lipid/Lipoprotein ("bad " chols)

MDI = Multiple Daily Injections
MODY-Maturity onset diabetes of the young

NICE National Institute for Clinical Excellence
NIDDM Non-insulin dependent DM
NR or Novo - NovoRapid

PIL - Patient Information Leaflet
PM - Personal Message from one forum member to another
PWD - Person (people) with diabetes

QA or RA - Quick-acting or Rapid-acting: your fast-acting insulin

SA - Short acting (insulin)
SIGN - Scottish Intercollegiate Guidelines Network (Caledonian version of NICE)
SMBG - Self monitoring of Blood Glucose (using blood glucose meter)

TC - Total Cholesterol
TDD - Total daily dose
TOFI - Thin outside fat inside
Trig/Trigs - Triglyceride
T1 / T2 - Type 1 Diabetes / Type 2 Diabetes (also T1D, T2D)

VLDL - Very Low Density Lipid/Lipoprotein


*Others*

A-Z(!) - occasionally used for names (esp of children)
AFAIK - As far as I know
AFAIR - As far as I recall
BTDT - Been there, done that
BTDTGTTS - As above with 'got the t-shirt'
FWIW - For what it's worth
IIRC - If I remember correctly
IMO or IMHO - In my (humble) opinion
ISTR - I seem to remember
IYSWIM - If you see what I mean
LMAO - laughing really quite a lot
LOL - laugh out loud
OH - Other half/partner
OMG - Oh my goodness (or similar)
OP - Original Poster
ROFL - rolling on the floor laughing
SIL --> Sister-In-Law (also BIL, MIL, FIL)
YDMV - Your Diabetes May Vary (variant of YMMV - your mileage may vary)


----------

